

Total Github user count and velocity - southpolesteve
https://github.com/users

======
listrophy
Nice easter egg. Wonder what else is there...

~~~
javins
We'd better start a git repository to track easter eggs etc. On it with the
first two entries:

<https://github.com/javins/gheggs>

~~~
kneath
You should try hitting ? on any page in GitHub if you think those are easter
eggs :)

~~~
javins
Thanks! I didn't know that, and now I've learned all sorts of things to speed
up my github workflow.

